# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Holby City > General >  Alex McQueen to leave Holby

## alan45

Alex MacQueen is to leave Holby City after five years with the BBC medical drama.

The actor has played anaesthetist Keith Greene on a recurring basis since 2005, clocking up 75 episodes on the show. It is thought that he will now concentrate on other projects.

Along with his Holby role, MacQueen is known for his comedy career, having appeared in sitcoms The Thick of It, Peep Show, The IT Crowd and The Inbetweeners in recent years.

He has also had film roles in 2005's Keeping Mum and 2007's Magicians.

----------

matt1378 (11-06-2010)

----------


## matt1378

Shame, the guy is a legend, I love the charactor's sense of humour and the banter with Connie cracks me up.

----------


## Sarahh,.

Nooo!!!! :O
He can't leave, his one-liners are THE best!
His banter with Connie is great - makes me laugh everytime!  :Big Grin: 
He will be missed greatly!

----------


## moonstorm

Love his dry wit, will miss him.

----------

